# How am I supposed to survive



## SongbirdVB

the 10-14 more days until my Bibi (short for Biblioteca) ships?!    I've been bugging my husband since February to get me a Kindle, he finally caved on November 8th.  He had me order one for myself for Christmas, but there is NO WAY I'm waiting until Christmas to use her.  I told him I'm going to be taking delivery day off (I paid for 1 day shipping... Merry Christmas to me!) but would wait until he gets home before I'll open the box.  Now I'm thinking that if she shows up earlier in the day I'll have to make a trip to hubby's office so I can free her from her cardboard prison...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congratulations Songbird, you are going to fall in love with your kindle! Nice to have you with us. Oh yeah, the wait is the toughest part.


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard Songbird,

Once the wait is over, and you recieve your Kindle, you will feel like you've had bibi forever.
Keep reading the boards and finding out how to use her and accessorize her <all the men 'sigh' here>
in the meantime...it will help to pass away the time to stay here talking with us.

A lot of us have been where you are now and have had to come aboard here without Kindles...
just waiting for that magic moment when you open the box and take bibi out and make her yours.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks Linda and Sailor.  Since the 8th I've read almost every post in the Amazon Kindle forums, now I'm working my way through the KindleBoards!  As Vampyre said, when our Kindles finally arrive we will be very well informed newbies.  

The 10 months I pleaded for a Kindle went quickly compared to the 10 days since I ordered it.  I'm dreading the next 10-14 days...

BTW, how would I get the "I want a Kindle" or "Kindle Owner" sign in my signature?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

You can do a link, it is one of our many posts. Try the TIPS board & see if that is where Harvey posted it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongBird it is under Forum Announcements: adding a user bar to your name ( about half way down the page)


----------



## Yollo

Songbird-

I also ordered my Kindle on the eighth, and it is "shipping soon". Is yours there yet? This means mine will most likely be here Thursday or Friday! EEK!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks for the help Linda!

Kimblee, mine hasn't changed.    Maybe tomorrow...  I keep haunting Amazon, checking the status 14 times a day.  I can't STAND it anymore!  LOL!  I finished a book at lunch today and was pouting because I'll have to start another dead-tree book.  My daughter just loaned me about 20 books, hoping to tide me over until Bibi gets here.  It should do the trick as long as she gets here by the 30th.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Songbird, glad to have you here.

We are a good therapy group for the waiting experience. I waited a month back in April. It was excruciating.

L


----------



## Yollo

I too finished a DTB today. I'm going to try to squeeze in one more before it arrives. Must. Do. Something. To. Keep. Mind. Occupied.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SongbirdVB said:


> the 10-14 more days until my Bibi (short for Biblioteca) ships?!  I've been bugging my husband since February to get me a Kindle, he finally caved on November 8th. He had me order one for myself for Christmas, but there is NO WAY I'm waiting until Christmas to use her. I told him I'm going to be taking delivery day off (I paid for 1 day shipping... Merry Christmas to me!) but would wait until he gets home before I'll open the box. Now I'm thinking that if she shows up earlier in the day I'll have to make a trip to hubby's office so I can free her from her cardboard prison...


Songbird, your Bibi will need a gift when she arrives! Head on over to the Accessories Board to learn what you might want! Go to the light, go to the light.... (although some think it's the dark side).

Betsy


----------



## Vicki

Hi Songbird and welcome!

I know how hard the waiting is! I am doing the day countdown until Christmas. That is when I get mine.
I ordered the cover and a light and it is here and waiting. I am so ready to read on my Kindle and have to
work at cleaning out the ones waiting in the bookcase.....heavy sigh!


----------



## hazeldazel

I totally feel your pain, and I hopehopehope they ship earlier than expected.  Hey, ya never know, it could happen right?  

Plus I only think it's fair that you get to use the Kindle now and then your hubby can get you an Oberon cover for a Xmas gift.  It's like, protective - you want to protect your investment, right?    Plus, just think of all the money you'll save buying ebooks rather than DTBs!  And trees, don't forget the trees.


----------



## Kirstin

Hi and Welcome Songbird!  Bibi will be with you soon and the wait will have been very worth it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bets you are everywhere... TEMPTATION, luring us over to accessories. I am going to have to start moonlighting to support my Kindle habit which includes accessorizing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Bets you are everywhere... TEMPTATION, luring us over to accessories. I am going to have to start moonlighting to support my Kindle habit which includes accessorizing.


It's my job. 

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Hello Songbird and welcome to our happy family!! You are going to love it here and we will do what we can to help you pass the time while waiting for Bibi to arrive! I think it is cool you already have a name. It took me a few days, but Kwinn is happy with the name choice and, thanks to LuckyRainbow for helping, I am too!!


----------



## Guest

> As Vampyre said, when our Kindles finally arrive we will be very well informed newbies.


Yep, I said that.

I ordered mine on November 7 and it's still nothing. How come you ordered after me and you have a shipping soon?! I even sprung for over night shipping whhaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I've been looking at accessories but have been prohibited from purchasing any until after Christmas.  Hubby must be planning on getting me something extra so there will be a package to open on the Day, since I'll have been bonding with Bibi for at least a few weeks by then.

Vampy,  I don't have a "shipping soon" yet, Kimblee does.  I know, it's just not fair!


----------



## Yollo

Vampyre and Songbird-

I feel really awful for you. I ordered the eighth, and it went to shipping soon early on the 18th (ten days) and shipped later on the 18th. With two day, it will arrive tomorrow, the 20th. It's completely not right that the people who ordered first don't always get their Kindle's first. I think it's really crappy customer service, even though it works out in my favor. Call Amazon and see what they say. It's just not right.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Kimblee said:


> Vampyre and Songbird-
> 
> I feel really awful for you. I ordered the eighth, and it went to shipping soon early on the 18th (ten days) and shipped later on the 18th. With two day, it will arrive tomorrow, the 20th. It's completely not right that the people who ordered first don't always get their Kindle's first. I think it's really crappy customer service, even though it works out in my favor. Call Amazon and see what they say. It's just not right.


I ordered on the 8th as well, and it still hasn't gone to shipping soon. I feel bad for Vampyre, he's waited a whole DAY longer than I have! Is it obsessive that I'm checking the shipping status about once an hour?


----------



## Yollo

SongbirdVB said:


> I ordered on the 8th as well, and it still hasn't gone to shipping soon. I feel bad for Vampyre, he's waited a whole DAY longer than I have! Is it obsessive that I'm checking the shipping status about once an hour?


No, not obsessive at all. And when it does get around to shipping (sending shipping vibes for Songbird/Vampyre to amazon) you just check where it is repeatedly, multiple times ever hour. The obsession doesn't stop till it gets here. (And then a whole new obsession begins.... )


----------



## Guest

It's no big deal really and it's not your fault your 'special'  As i type this, my mighty bright lite arrived.  After all this waiting, it feels like a consolation prize.    

I imagine Kindle Kustomer service is so busy right now a call to them will solve nothing.  The only help they can give me is if the product doesn't arrive on  or before the estimated time of arrival.

I will just have to be patient, bide my time, play with my new light(takes 3 AAA batteries btw) and amuse you all with my antics.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats on the light Vampyre! My M-edge cover was delivered before my Kindle. I walked around with it in my hands opening & closing, opening & closing. Keep telling yourself, my Kindle is next, my Kindle is next.


----------



## Guest

I just need for it to get dark and I can try it out.  I have a flat monitor so I clipped it on there for now.  I wonder if I can clip it to my ball cap and use it that way?


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> I just need for it to get dark and I can try it out.


It should work perfectly in your coffin during the day.


----------



## Guest

Drat!  something is wrong with it.  I put in new batteries and it wont come on.  I hope I can exchange it.  It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As a former computer help desk person, I hate to ask these insulting questions but experience says I must:

Are you sure you're putting the batteries in right?  Check the little drawing inside the case...

Have you tried a different set of batteries?

And yes, these are the questions I would ask myself...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Yes, to all.  I asked myself the very same questions.  For some reason there is a lack of continuity from the power source to the LEDs. (Not between my ears)


----------



## Dori

I thought it very strange that my new Mighty Bright  had to have all of the batteries facing the same way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> Yes, to all. I asked myself the very same questions. For some reason there is a lack of continuity from the power source to the LEDs. (Not between my ears)


I really thought I didn't need to ask you, but on the other hand, as a help desk person, I really did have someone call about their computer and it turned out not to be plugged in, so I ALWAYS ask now.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This was on one of the other threads in Kindleboards and it seemed appropriate here...





[/quote]

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I love that video...oh wait, I was the one who posted it! Dopeslap! LOL.

L


----------



## SongbirdVB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This was on one of the other threads in Kindleboards and it seemed appropriate here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I think I work with that guy's sister...



Stopping it to say HOWDY, then running back to Bibi. One book down, zillions to go!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I love that video...oh wait, I was the one who posted it! Dopeslap! LOL.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie, by the time I copied it I couldn't remember who had posted it and I was too lazy to go back to look! LOL!

Betsy


----------

